# ich brauche tipps für JDBC



## sahra (30. Okt 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich fange an für Projekt JDBC zu lernen und habe folgende frage, ob ihr ein deutschsprachige Qelle Empfehlen könnt.
in das buch was ich habe, steht dass ich MySQL, MySQL- administrator, Query Browser und MySQL-Control Center instalieren soll und die Links was vorgegeben ist, ist entweder für Windows oder garnicht funktioniert. Brauche ich das alles? es ist vieleicht sehr blöde frage

danke euch Sahra


----------



## turtle (31. Okt 2011)

Ich würde dies mal durcharbeiten.

Oops: Ich lese gerade JDBC-Tutorial auf Deutsch war gefordert, also vergiss meinen Link, vielleicht dieser?

Zur Problematik Datenbank schlage ich für die Lernphase (und auch vielleicht darüber hinaus) sich Java-Datenbanken anzuschauen (z.B. Java DB, Derby, H2, HSQL, ...). Alle Datenbanken können mit Squirrel leicht angesprochen werden.

Du merkst, ich bin kein MySQL-Fan


----------



## ARadauer (31. Okt 2011)

turtle hat gesagt.:


> Du merkst, ich bin kein MySQL-Fan



Ich bin schon MySql Fan...
Im Grunde würd die Datenbank MySQL alleine schon reichen. MySQL wird oft in Verbindung mit PHP Webspaces angeboten und dafür gibt es auch eine super Admin Oberfläche phpmyadmin. So einen Apache PHP Webserver kann man eh immer gebrauchen, ich würd mir einfach apache friends - xampp installieren. fertig!


----------



## sahra (31. Okt 2011)

ist genug wenn ich xampp instaliere? für lernen wurdest du diese tutorial empfehlen Trail: JDBC(TM) Database Access (The Java™ Tutorials)

lg sahra


----------



## turtle (31. Okt 2011)

Ich will ja meinem Kollegen/Freund ARadauer nicht widersprechen, aber der TE hat nach JDBC-Einführung gefragt. 

Und da meine ich, dass die Einarbeitung/Installation eines xampp-Systems, zumal Apache PHP doch vom Ziel des Lernens von Java/JDBC ablenkt. 

Ich meine, der TE sollte JDBC von der Pieke aus auf einer einfachen DB (z.B. Java DB) üben, damit er die Prinzipien von JDBC kennenlernt.

Ich habe daher auch nicht mein Lieblingstools myBATIS vorgeschlagen.

PS: Das Tutorial von Oracle ist gut, aber Englisch.


----------

